# good deals on Victor dual stage chrome plated medical grade regulators



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/mrmotorcycles_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ

They are for sale on eBay. Several people have bought them. These are very good regulators at a great price. I showed the owner of a welding shop one of them and I asked him how much it is worth. He said that they are worth $250 to $300.

The are model number VTS-253A-1993-320. These regulators were purchased from a hospital that were part of their back up CO2 system. When the hospital upgraded their back up CO2 system, these regulators were sold and purchased by the seller.

These are great regulators. Put a solenoid on it and a good quality needle valve or metering valve and you will have an extremely nice CO2 regulator that will most likely last a lifetime. I have Ideal and Swagelok metering valves with Burkert and Clippard solenoids on mine.

Here are some more Victor VTS-253A-320 regulators for sale at a good price. These are brass.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350062126793


----------

